# Squarespace = Awesome E-Commerce Platform



## jonajon (Sep 26, 2013)

Squarespace (Build a Website - Squarespace) is lending a big favour to us all. 

I noticed that no one on here really talked about it, so I decided to post a thread.

In a time where so many t-shirt sites look the same and are using platforms like Shopify and Big Cartel, I think Squarespace is a nice change. 

Their prices are very legit and much lower than Shopify.

What do you guys think? Does anybody here have experience with it?


----------



## TPrintDesigner (Sep 16, 2007)

Affiliate link


----------



## jonajon (Sep 26, 2013)

TPrintDesigner said:


> Affiliate link


I'm just discussing Squarespace because no one has discussed it here. I see other posts discussing other platforms. Is linking to their website a problem?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

jonajon said:


> I'm just discussing Squarespace because no one has discussed it here. I see other posts discussing other platforms. Is linking to their website a problem?


Are you affiliated with squarespace in some way?


----------



## buffalove607 (Jan 11, 2012)

Hey Rodney -I am in no way affiliated.. But have actually stumbled on square space recently (I think Joe rogan pumps it on his podcasts) anyway, I'm curious if you have any knowledge or experience with them? Their prices are much lower... Though I can't really make out whether these quotes include hosting. 


What would be the major differences between shopify and square space?


Thanks much in advance


Brian


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> What would be the major differences between shopify


I've never used square space, so I'm not sure. Hopefully the original poster has an answer. 

Have you looked at both websites?


----------



## buffalove607 (Jan 11, 2012)

I've spent countless hours researching, and can't find the feature or needed app they are lacking to leave me out high and dry. I know 16/monthly with processor that has no fixed cost&low transaction costs... When it sounds too good to be true..it usually is. Can a nice squarespace storefront/ecommerce be built with limited/no web development experience?
Any help, from anyone, would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## red514 (Jul 21, 2009)

buffalove607 said:


> I've spent countless hours researching, and can't find the feature or needed app they are lacking to leave me out high and dry.


What feature are you looking for that they don't offer?

i have not used Squarespace personally (i have no need for a website yet) but i do keep hearing really good things about them.

you can build a site for free at no cost (you only pay if you want to actually use it) and also get 10% off if you use the code 'gimme10' or 'joe'


----------



## AMBROMFG (Jan 13, 2014)

I use it. But I think that WordPress is better. If you want to be limited in what you can do and not have any plugins, then go with SquareSpace, but if you want to go with the world leader, use Wordpress.


----------

